# Giant Centipede and eggs



## bylo (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a couple of pictures of one of our giant centerpedes baring her eggs.
she is extremely aggressive at this stage .


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 16, 2007)

awsome mate

got any more pics?


----------



## hornet (Sep 16, 2007)

lookin good, best not to take pics of her at this stage tho, needs to be kept dark and no disturbances because when feeling threatened commonly eat the eggs. How big is she?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 16, 2007)

interestin pic,ive never known anyone thats bred them before

i found a very large on a while back when lookin under wood for herps
was the biggest id seen measured max size of what size there known to grow 2


----------



## bylo (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes very true hornet , I lost another clutch due to taking pics , but I like to document my projects with pics and took a risk last night .
eggs are fine this morning 

This girl would be atleast 160 mm long


----------



## hornet (Sep 16, 2007)

not a bad size, lets hope all goes well, do you mate her yourself or gravid when caught?


----------



## bylo (Sep 16, 2007)

Cant be sure ,as they don't mate .

the male leaves a parcel on the ground and the female will come along and pick it up and fertilise herself with it .

so I got 20 centipedes and every week I rotated them in there containers .
I have been doing that for 10 months which I had 4 with eggs .
and one ate them due to me disturbing here with a big camera.
so 3 left
a lot of work


----------



## hornet (Sep 16, 2007)

not sure about this species but some do actually mate.


----------



## hornet (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know much about the actual breeding process but I have witnessed 3 different 'styles' 

The male and female hold each other with their terminal legs 

The male starts walking backwards and drops a spermatophore. The female then picks it up with her mouth and inserts it herself 

The male builds a spermweb and leaves some sperm on it. The female walks over it. 

that is from a pede breeder in europe


----------



## bylo (Sep 16, 2007)

these guys never touched each other , just looked at each other through there containers


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 16, 2007)

well done mate!


----------



## Brettix (Sep 16, 2007)

Love ya work bylo,great pics


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 16, 2007)

bylo said:


> the male leaves a parcel on the ground and the female will come along and pick it up and fertilise herself with it .




That doesn't sound like a whole heap of fun, remind me NOT to come back as a centipede :lol:

Cool photos bylo!


----------



## nook171 (Sep 16, 2007)

great pics bylo


----------



## PhilK (Sep 16, 2007)

Will you be selling/giving them away?


----------



## bylo (Sep 16, 2007)

I will keep them for a while and watch them grow ,document them and photograph them and then probably sell them for a couple of dollars.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 16, 2007)

Keep me in mind then, please. Love centipedes.


----------



## noni (Sep 16, 2007)

bylo said:


> these guys never touched each other , just looked at each other through there containers


 
lol, is that how i got pregnant too? 

she's beautiful, good on ya


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 17, 2007)

keep the photos coming and it sounds to me like you got quiet a bit in common with the Male Cente:shock::lol::lol:


----------



## bylo (Sep 26, 2007)

*Update*

Just an update on the centipede eggs , as you can see they are starting to develop into small embryos.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 26, 2007)

Cool there not as scary at that age lol


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 26, 2007)

Keep the pics coming fantastic stuff


----------



## PhilK (Sep 26, 2007)

How big is mama?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 26, 2007)

aww so cute


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 26, 2007)

thats so amazing


----------



## Jen (Sep 26, 2007)

Are these just the common garden centipede?


----------



## hornet (Sep 26, 2007)

Jen said:


> Are these just the common garden centipede?



depending where you live, yes.


----------



## bylo (Sep 26, 2007)

Jen said:


> Are these just the common garden centipede?


no these are a lot larger and are found North QLD.


----------



## hornet (Sep 26, 2007)

bylo said:


> no these are a lot larger and are found North QLD.



not only north qld, just a short drive from bris you get 20cm+ specimens.


----------



## bylo (Sep 26, 2007)

hornet said:


> not only north qld, just a short drive from bris you get 20cm+ specimens.


I would love a few of those please Hornet


----------



## hornet (Sep 26, 2007)

i may be going out there soon, if i get enough will certainly keep you in mind.


----------



## Adzo (Sep 26, 2007)

I used to find large pedes out at my uncles place in Jimboomba. Similar colour to the one you pictured, orange, blue and brown. Largest I found was almost 20cm. Haven't looked for them in about 10years though. 
Congrats and good luck raising the little ones. What will they feed on?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 26, 2007)

They'll feed on just about anything big enough to eat, won't they?
Bylo will you let me know when you get any big 'pedes in...? If you still trust me!


----------

